

WCStackNavigationController - Based on UINavigationController - wess
https://github.com/wess/WCStackNavigationController

======
wess
It's not a UINavigationController replacement. It's a slide menu like
facebook, just uses nav controller as inspiration, to make creating slide
menus, that are all the rage, easier to setup use and dictate what goes on
your navigation list. I will work on a better screen shot, but there isn't
much for a screen shot to show. It also uses iOS containment as well.

~~~
nanijoe
Looks like all the view controllers have to be loaded at start up, unless I'm
reading the code too hastily.. Seems to me it would be better to load them up
on demand

~~~
wess
You can load them on demand as well, pushViewController when ever you would
like.

------
shaggyfrog
There's no motivation here to why I, as an iOS developer, would want to use
this over UINavigationController. What makes it better? What problem does it
solve? The one screenshot it has looks terrible.

~~~
awolf
I agree the screen shot he used is terrible. Take a look at Path if you have
the app. When you tap the Add Friends button in the top right the main view
controller slides over to the left, but not all the way. About 20 px remain on
the screen. It's a nice effect becaause it gives the user a feeling that they
are still "on" the main screen, just tweaking some settings in this underlying
part. The transition to settings is less jarring.

------
dmishe
There's also <https://github.com/pkluz/ZUUIRevealController> which implements
iOS5 containment, and i think they ported it over to ios4

